# Sediment in water lines



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

CPVC house that someone allowed much sediment. Ive flushed the laterals with a hose from one end of the house to the other, I've pulled the delta cartridges and flushed the faucets letting them blast away, I've backflushed with a little hydrostatic pump , I've installed a filter at the well and am reasonably certain no new stuff is getting in.

Yet I've gone back and back, and I'm tempted to hook up my jetter somewhere and flush with powa...but its cpvc and I'm not sure its wise. 

Anyone got a system that works so in a month I dont have to go back.


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

Sure,
Bid it T& M and no warranty. 
Could make for a nice little retirement fund.


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

repipe.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

stillaround said:


> CPVC house that someone allowed much sediment. Ive flushed the laterals with a hose from one end of the house to the other, I've pulled the delta cartridges and flushed the faucets letting them blast away, I've backflushed with a little hydrostatic pump , I've installed a filter at the well and am reasonably certain no new stuff is getting in.
> 
> Yet I've gone back and back, and I'm tempted to hook up my jetter somewhere and flush with powa...but its cpvc and I'm not sure its wise.
> 
> Anyone got a system that works so in a month I dont have to go back.


A better water treatment system is what they need, don't hook up the jetter it could blow out a fitting somewhere.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

A good softener and y strainer or cyclonic strainer before the softener to take out the larger stuff would be good, I will try to get picks of the cyclonic strainer that's what we use.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Mississippiplum said:


> A good softener and y strainer or cyclonic strainer before the softener to take out the larger stuff would be good, I will try to get picks of the cyclonic strainer that's what we use.


Here's the pic of the cyclonic strainer Aka sediment strainer this what we used they work good, but the key is a good softener after it.


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

Mississippiplum said:


> Here's the pic of the cyclonic strainer Aka sediment strainer this what we used they work good, but the key is a good softener after it.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 12091


I just broke that sucker off a few hours ago....the plastic gets weak around the 1/2" threads...I call em clear view strainers and use them, but they get algae outside...I put in a 1.5" cartridge filter ( American ) and feel good about no more new sediment. Hes a Fla. hwy patrol...not a lot a money, nice guy and he packs...no repipe for him...it has gotten better and less frequent but still time to time locks up somewhere.


I had no 1"pvc fitting in the truck, no new strainer so I took the torch and heated the plastic and took a 1/2 pipe tap so I could plug it...hows that for handy hack ingenuity.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

stillaround said:


> I just broke that sucker off a few hours ago....the plastic gets weak around the 1/2" threads...I call em clear view strainers and use them, but they get algae outside...I put in a 1.5" cartridge filter ( American ) and feel good about no more new sediment. Hes a Fla. hwy patrol...not a lot a money, nice guy and he packs...no repipe for him...it has gotten better and less frequent but still time to time locks up somewhere.


That's good to here it's gettin better, I paint the outside of the strainer body black it seems to help with the algea, blocks the sun, but I would still look into a softener.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

stillaround said:


> I had no 1"pvc fitting in the truck, no new strainer so I took the torch and heated the plastic and took a 1/2 pipe tap so I could plug it...hows that for handy hack ingenuity.


:laughing:


----------



## Rustyguns2 (Aug 20, 2011)

When I get complaints of sediment problems on a well system I would first check the pressure switch, make sure pressure tops at lest 50lbs. make sure Gage is working correctly.Low pressure does not blow sediment out of the system very well. I have seen this many times. If City water,look at the anode rod in the water heater, if it is eaten away then I replace it. When you heat water minerals leech out and collect in W/H tank, they attack the anode rod first, when it gets eaten away then more and more pile up in the tank. 
If they have a recirc. pump piped to drain outlet it will stir that crap up and cause all kinds of trouble. 
Usually one or the other will take care of it, I have not had much luck flushing out water lines.:thumbsup:


----------

